# I can see !......I can see !



## IKE (Jul 14, 2017)

It's probably old news to most folks here but I just found out a few days ago that you can enlarge the screen size, font or whatever the heck you call it by simply holding down the 'CTRL' key and rolling the mouse wheel forward / away from you at the same time.......no more squinting and leaning forward for this old goat.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 14, 2017)

See,,you can teach an old goat new tricks!!
.
Now try this..
.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 14, 2017)

That's why I like my IPad, Ike. I can enlarge the font any size I want for these old eyes.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 14, 2017)

I do the same with CTRL + to enlarge and CTRL - to reduce.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 14, 2017)

Indeed, A handy tool.  When I want to cut & paste, if it's too large, I just reduce  the size and then copy it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2017)

It does help Ike, I was happy when I discovered it too.  I use the Ctrl key and the + and - signs like Warrigal.  I also have my View set to 120% instead of 100%, so that helps too.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 14, 2017)

This is a very good tip, I will use it in the future...If you use a mouse, you can also hold the ctrl key down and move the wheel on mouse up or down to enlarge or reduce.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 14, 2017)

I didn't know that ( because I've never needed it ) 
Ike as my eyes are reasonably good for 71
(with glasses) for reading only ....I've had cataracts done and distance sight is good 
I was taking to a friend yesterday who had macular degeneration and is having trouble reading emails I will pass that info on the her


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm so glad you posted that Ike. It works great. I could do it on my Kindle but never could figure it out on the computer. I even put a little sticky note near the computer so I don't forget.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 14, 2017)

I sent a text to my friend who lives 400 km from me she is very pleased ......Thank You for posting that info Ike ,she thinks I'm a clever girl :laugh::laugh: but I told her it wasn't me ...it was a forum member


----------



## Deucemoi (Jul 14, 2017)

the enlarging of type font has been available since the time of noah.
oh by the way your computer will also talk to you......and there are other
helpful things with sticky keys....look under accessibility options


----------

